# Maintenance between Shampooing & Bathing



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Since I've already learned so much here, I'm going to keep asking questions. I hop you guys and gals don't mind. :bathbaby:

I'm curious to know what others do to keep their sweeties clean between baths and shampoos.

Typically, I use a combo of pet wipes (to clean) and paper towels (to dry) my sweetie on a daily basis, but I go through a lot of wipes and towels, which kind of bothers me. I'd like to find a more eco and budget friendly system.

I'm also curious about those of you who use the leave-in conditioner for brushing. Do you dilute that to keep from weighing the hair down and becoming sticky? What products do you use? And do you find that your puppy stays cleaner when you use the conditioner?

I should add that my guy does _not_ like getting wiped down. Such a typical boy!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I would like to know too. Has anyone tried the Chris Christensen OC Magic Foam? It's suppose to be like a spot cleaner.
Nadine


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't wipe Kodi down between baths. He rarely needs it. If he goes on a walk and gets wet and/or dirty below, I give him a quick "undercarriage wash", and towel him dry. On the RARE ccasion that he rolls in something smelly, either in the yard or in the woods, I wipe him down with Nature's Miracle wipes, that takes out even nasty smells. 

I DO comb him out almost daily, because I like him to look his best. But if I go away for a few days and no one combs him, (heaven forbid that the boys should groom him!!! ) he's still fine when I get back. For a grooming spray, I use a either Chris Chrisenten Ice on Ice, or a mixture of 9 parts water to one part of his regular conditioner (CC Spectrum 10). Spritzing him with just enough to dampen his coat for combing out doesn't leave any appreciable build-up between weekly baths. (Which occasionally stretch to 10 days)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sassy's Mom said:


> I would like to know too. Has anyone tried the Chris Christensen OC Magic Foam? It's suppose to be like a spot cleaner.
> Nadine


I do have a bottle of no-rinse shampoo, but have used it so infrequently that I still have the first bottle I bought when he was a puppy.


----------

